# FREE Golden Oldie Normoan, OK-someone has got to get him



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*FREE Golden Oldie-anyone near Normon, OK*

I am emailing to see if he is still available. This is just wrong. I am close to spewing profanities. He is going to fall into the wrong hands.

http://www.petclassifieds.us/127645/Free-Golden-Retriever-to-good-home.html


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

bumping for this guy.............


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's hope the person who placed the ad NEVER gets old, they might find that their family won't want them anymore either. Karma's a bi*ch. 

Poor dog.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sent the information to Sooner Goldern Retriever Rescue. Let's hope they can step in for this poor guy. Wonder if they tried a little Rescue Remedy before uprooting a 12 year old from the only home he's known?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it is exceptionally sad that after 9 years living with these folks, this poor Golden has to start over...

I do think the ad is very honest...so many ads make it like its the perfect dog just right for your home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please, please give them contact information for the Golden rescue in OK:

* Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue Inc.*​


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor old guy. He deserves so much better. Gage was terrified of thunder and loud noises, too, but we dealt with it. We never considered getting rid of him. Some people are just a waste of space on Earth.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That is just so sad. I hope he finds a good home. He deserves to be the center of attention at his age.


----------



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Poor old guy. He deserves so much better. Gage was terrified of thunder and loud noises, too, but we dealt with it. We never considered getting rid of him. Some people are just a waste of space on Earth.


While I agree this is a very sad situation, it sounds as though the person placing this ad has become very frustrated and knows that they can no longer care for their pet. Not sure why they haven't contacted a rescue, maybe hoping for that perfect person to come along...who knows? A waste of space on Earth....? Not sure I agree with that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Did someone contact the seller directly to tell them about the rescue. That poor guy looks so scared, if he was closer, I would try to take him myself and find him a special safe and loving home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So they've had this dog for 9 years and his thunder phobia is just now becoming an issue? Something doesn't sound right about this entire story.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Poor old guy,he could definetly end up in the wrong hands.Im going to call her later today,hopefully she contacted Sooner.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Did someone contact the seller directly to tell them about the rescue. That poor guy looks so scared, if he was closer, I would try to take him myself and find him a special safe and loving home.



I signed up last night and emailed this lady telling her about the rescue giving the rescue website info. I told her to please email me to let me know if they would take him. Someone else on this thread also contacted Sooner about him.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

I too appreciate her honesty. What makes me mad is the fact she is just trying to give him away. Again as others have said why not contact a rescue. Obviously, she was smart enough to find an online pet classified. And there are other ways to deal with thunder phobia: medication, the cape, dark room no windows, noise machine.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I only hope he ends up in a loving home. He looks so much like our Tyler. I know if we lived closer, Gary and I, would take him in a minute. He looks so scared. Hard to belive the storms just started to affect here. I just hope he doesn't fall inti the wrong hands.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Trish, 
If you and your hubby want him, we can probably set up a transport from Oklahoma to your front door.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor baby*

POOR BABY. HOW TRAGIC!:no:


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, after talking it over with Gary, he feels with Tyler being 161/2, it would be too hard on him with another Golden right now. He had a rough time, as we all did, after losing Casey so suddenly last year. I just hope he finds a loving home.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

What I don't understand is....having him for 9 or so years....how can they just "get rid of him"? It sounds so easy for them. I don't want to judge, but it would literally KILL me to try to "get rid of Duke".

Poor guy. Poor poor guy. I pray he finds someone that can give him the rest of his golden years golden. Some golden couple maybe who could dote over him. 

I wanna cry.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I volunteer with SGRR and passed along the info to our intake coordinator...Boomer's tale unfortunately is pretty routine around here. Outdoor dogs with the weather around here need a bit more than Rescue Remedy...we just got in several seniors with similar stories--thank goodness there are other GR rescues throughout the country who work with us on transports--we'd never be able to keep up with the backyard breeders.


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

It is definitely a sad situation but having 3 children including a baby does not allow for much time to deal with all of the issues the dog is having. Although I am sure she loves her dog, their children's safety should take priority. She is trying to find a good home for him where he can be properly cared for and it appears she realizes she cannot give him the attention he needs. I think alot of people feel better finding a new home instead of giving to a shelter where they do not know who will get their dog. If she did not care she would just dump him at the pound.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I think alot of people feel better finding a new home instead of giving to a shelter where they do not know who will get their dog. If she did not care she would just dump him at the pound.


*FREE* is never, ever good. And a dog that age? Who's probably older than her children? 

She's throwing him away like trash. Makes me ill.


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

I know quite a few people who received a "free" dog and they have provided a loving home for them. So don't be so quick to say "free is never, ever good". Would it be better if they charged a few hundred dollars and severely limit the options? The families that I know that took in a dog from others families who could not meet the needs of dog would have never paid for the dog but when it is free it makes it easier to take a dog that has issues. You will be spending enough in the care for the dog. I think it is nice that people are not trying to profit, just find a good home for their pet. 
People get too judgmental around here  Try to see the good in others once in a while.


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Poor Molly. You don't know how it works here yet do you? You will.. trust me.


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

REleaseTheHounds-can you enlighten me because I am about ready to leave this forum. There are alot of nice and helpful people with a lot of info to share here but there are too many that I just cannot see eye to eye with. :wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think what he means is that when dogs are listed as free, they are used for baiting dogs for fighting or sold by a third party to a testing lab or something worse.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I am not too far away if we can find a rescue (well I'm like 3 hours) and would be glad to help transport

...a little baffled at multiple people on this thread condoning and justifying re homing dogs in this (or any fashion)... things have changed around here since I've been gone


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe rehoming is necessary in some cases. She is concerned about her children and the fact that she is unable to calm the dog. Trying to calm an anxious dog with a crying baby and toddlers getting knocked into walls and possibly getting hurt is not easy. Maybe some you here value your dog over your children's safety. If so, I feel sorry for your children but it would certainly explain some of the responses I have read. 
How long ago have any of you had 3 young children/babies AND a dog with severe anxiety to deal with? At least she is not tying him in the back yard and ignoring him. She is trying to find a calm environment with someone who is able to help him cope. The changes with 3 babies can be very hard on an older dog. She sounds pretty responsible to me and the fact that he is free means she just wants to find him a good home. If I had to part with any of our dogs I would certainly not ask for money. A new home for Boomer may make his final years peaceful and loving. The environment now does not sound too relaxing for Boomer. The new family dynamics of going to 3 children from a non-child home may be causing some of the anxiety. Three children/babies can be very loud and chaotic. I have no problem suggesting to her a rescue organization but calling her names and saying she is worthless is totally uncalled for. :doh: I can see it on the ads that say things like "breed the heck out her" and "take my dog", etc but not this one.

And that is the last I will comment on this one...


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Living in Oklahoma with our severe storms is a challenge for anyone - human and dog alike. There are dogs who escape from their yards trying to run from these storms and end up miles from home. Like GodenMOLLY, I believe that it's quite obvious that Boomer is not getting the comfort and safety that he craves, his owner recognizes that, and the best thing would be for him to be in a home where he can feel secure. In this particular case, Boomer would do best in another home and I'm happy that she's not just sending the old guy to a shelter where he would surely be traumatized and probably euthanized...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I think what he means is that when dogs are listed as free, they are used for baiting dogs for fighting or sold by a third party to a testing lab or something worse.


Exactly.

Rehoming itself can be the BEST thing for a dog. But putting an ad in the paper for a free dog, isn't ever a good idea.

We're serious dog lovers here ... and take our commitment and responsibility towards them seriously. Most would never give a 7 yr old dog away because we've had children since getting the dog. They're as important to us as the rest of our family.

Sometimes there are situations where a dog needs to be rehomed. I understand that. I've done it in the past (when I was in my very early 20's). But having children shouldn't be one of those situations, IMO. If the dog doesn't like a child ... possibly. If the child is honestly allergic ... probably. Because the dog is untrained and I no longer have time to train it....possibly again. But I'd make every effort to keep that dog as part of my family, which would require work...I know. If I couldn't, I surely wouldn't give him away for FREE, and when I did rehome him, the new owners would be required to complete a full FBI check. (Or something very close).


----------



## Fennway (Mar 16, 2009)

ReleaseTheHounds said:


> Poor Molly. You don't know how it works here yet do you? You will.. trust me.


wow thats harsh!
Just because ppl have different views does not mean they are wrong.

I hope this sweety finds a home.


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

Since I keep getting PM regarding ReleaseTheHounds I just wanted to clarify. ReleaseTheHOunds sent a message explaining the comment and it was not an attack on me. If they want to explain further I leave that to them. My complaint is not with ReleaseTheHounds but with some of the behavior on this forum.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

About 6 years ago I pulled two dogs (dobie and aussie) who were kenneled together at our local pound with plans to rehome. They were due to be euthed the next day. I found a home for the dobie the very next day. The aussie was HWP and so I got it treated and ensured a quiet enviroment for the next couple months. When I went to list it in paper I put "Free to good home". You would not believe the back ass low down scum of the earth calls that I received. The inquiry was never "oh I hear you have an Australian Shepherd you are trying to find a home for" it was always "I hear you gotta FREE dog". I did however get one call and the lady seemed nice enough. I did a home inspection. The lady, her son and the grandmother lived in a small place in a bad section of town. The place was decently kept but you could tell this woman could not afford to hardly feed her child much less a dog. SHe was also on welfare. I went through asking what she was going to feed it: "whatever at the grocery store". How about yearly shots and hw medication: "well i don't know if I could afford those". So where in your house will you house the dog: "oh, the dog would be outside in the backyard". I walk out to find a weed infested yard crawling with ants and no shelter/trees to be seen. I let her down gently and told her if she could not afford to feed her family how could she afford a dog. SHe told me her young son had been let down all his life and now I come along and let him down again. (This is an extreme situation I know)
I had just spent what I consider a good bit of money and time (don't get me wrong I would do it again in a heartbeat) to get this dog healthy and I am just going to undo what this dog has been through and probably how he got in the pound to begin with. 
At this point I was not sure what to do as I had an Aussie in a small house with a small backyard and really had the space nor the time to give him what he needed and deserved. 
I finally decided I would list this dog with an adoption fee of $100.00 stating a home check and references would be required. Next thing I know I get calls "I hear you have an Australian shepherd you are trying to find a home for". Why yes I do in fact! The people come out meet the dog, love him, everyhthing checks out clean. They pull out their checkbook getting ready to hand me over $100.00. I tell them it is not necessary as I just wanted him to find a great home. He is now on a peanut farm in Cusseeta Ga herding chickens and riding in a truck every day. I continued to get calls on him after that. 
I understand this situation is totally different but I REALLY needed to find a home for this dog and could have easily not done a home check and just unloaded this dog on a family that could not care for it. What scares me is the fact this dog is the way he is and is being listed as free. With three kids this lady may not even make time to ensure the dog will be in a safe place and just go on gut feeling and the fact this may be her only shot at finding the dog a home. 
Most likely (I hope not) this dog will end up in a less then ideal situation if a rescue does not take him.
At this point I do not know if I wouldn't take the dog to the vet and get it painlessly PTS. At least I could sleep at night knowing the dog was not in a bad situation and was cared for and loved till the very end. I know that sounds harsh and if this is a situation where I HAD to rehome the dog with the age and issues it has and no rescue willing to take it......you just never know.
I have three horses in my pasture right now. I just updated my will saying should something happen to me and my husband or one of my horse friends are not willing to take them and keep them for the rest of their life they are to be put down and buried on my farm. By the way I have a 25yo retired TB (thoroughbred) hunter mare who has hock issues, a 12yo TB gelding who has (I believe some screws loose) and a 3 yo TB guy who is recoveing from a fractured sesmoid injury. In this economy how many people are going to want that? ANd unfortunately thoroughbreds are not the "in" breed anymore except on the racetrack and maybe on the eventing course. They are considered a dime a dozen and there type are sitting at the feed lots as we speaK. My guys are almost guaranteed a trip on the slaughter truck to the nearest slaughter plant which is either in Mexico or Canada some God knows how many miles away. Do you think I am going to risk that. Does this story sound vaguely familiar to the millions of dogs that are homeless. 
I have gone WAAAAYYYYY to far with this but I shudder to think where some of these animals will end up. I want to save them all as bad as anyone here but this above situation is just teetering on this guy ending up on death row, abused or neglected. 
Dismounting from my soapbox [shakes head and walks away]


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I just came across this thread and read the replies before reading the ad. Though I could never rehome an animal in this way (I can't imagine rehoming at all, but things happen) I think the fault here is where the ad was placed, not in the spirit behind it. No, the whole thing seems so wrong, the dog's age, everything, but it's where the ad was placed that I find fault in. I'll bet the woman would be relieved to have a rescue organizatioin get in touch with her. Her biggest crime is ignorance, not a mean spirit IMHO.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone know whether there has been any new information about poor Boomer's situation?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Boomer*

Poor Boomer

I don't think his chances will be very good. I don't see an email just a phone number to call if you are interested in him.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

SGRR made contact with the owner, as of now, they are keeping him. Our intake coordinator is really good about helping people work through situations that they feel is hopeless. The family has been provided some info & SGRR stands ready to take in the boy should the family need/care to surrender. Fingers crossed that Boomer can finish out the life he started with his family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely the best news, I hope they give him the attention and home he deserves, not locked outside.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Oh my that is wonderful news! Either way he will be safe. At least if he is given away it will be to the right people. Wonderful update!


----------

